# Fish Has A Red Gill



## Guber (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) = 20
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? = Freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? = 4-5 months
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) = 10 Neon Tetras, 2 Ghost Shrimp, who knows how many MTS
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? = Anubias nana, Anachris, Java fern, Java moss
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? = 78 degrees
7. What make/model filter are you using? = Tetra Whisper 20
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? = No
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? = No
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? = 3 days ago, 20%
11. How often do you perform water changes? 20% once a week
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? Once a day; Aqueon tropical flakes and freeze dried bloodworms about once or twice a month
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? flourescent, 10-11 hours a day
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? = One of my tetras' gill is bright red on his right side
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Ammonia - 0; Nitrite - 0; Nitrate - 10
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? API Master Test Kit (Liquid)


----------

